# M-Power CRB7 MK3 Multi-Function Router Base



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

on sale Rockler 79.99

M-Power CRB7 MK3 Multi-Function Router Base
MPower Combination Router Base (CRB7) | Rocker Woodworking & Hardware


----------

